# [OOC] Industrygothica's "The Hive"



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2006)

*Characters:*

Post Life Entity - Human male fighter or fighter/rogue
Mista Collins - Tanith Dathius, Human female illusionist
Eva of Sirrion - Human or Half-elf Cleric of Olidammara
Grimror - Lanek, Half-orc male barbarian
wmasters - Scodi Karakus, Dwarf male bard
Kobold Stew - Courage Bloodstone, (Human?) female Paladin/Ranger

Creation Guidelines:

Core/SRD only
28 point buy
Max HD at first level, 1/2 HD at even levels, 1/2+1 HD at odd levels
Starting gold is 9,000 gp.
No single magic item over 2,250 gp

House Rule:

Do not track experience points.  
PC's will level up when it is appropriate for the story.
Item creation is as written, with the exception of spending experience points.

Posting Guidelines:
Post about three times a week, excluding weekends.
DM updates every other day, barring real life interferrence.
Chose a color unique to your character for dialogue and map references.

IC Thread
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Post Life Entity (Sep 29, 2006)

*Concept*: escaped prisoner on the run from both the people that wrongfully imprisoned him and the actual authorities.
Wrinkle: Lawful good alignment; 

Human male ...older though not elderly. Not quite sure of class yet, likely a fighter or fighter/rogue.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 29, 2006)

*Concept:* A young female wizard who has been buried in books studying for most her life. Seeing others enjoying what the world has to offer (other than the wonderful writings of books and magical tombs), she decides to she if she has what it takes. She is curious and friendly.

*Race & Class:* I will probably go with a human wizard (illusionist).


[sblock=STAT BLOCK]*Tanith Dathius*
*Female Human, 5th level Wizard (Illusionist)*
*Deity:* Boccob
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 5d4+5 (20hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 12 (+2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+2
*Attack:* +2 dagger melee (1d4) +4 light crossbow ranged (1d8) 
*Full Attack:* +2 dagger melee (1d4) +4 light crossbow ranged (1d8) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* Spellcasting, Summon Familiar (Tiny Viper)
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18 (20), Wis 10, Cha 8
*Skills:* Concentrate +9(8), Decipher Script +13(8), Knowledge(arcana) +13(8), Knowledge(the planes) +7(2), Spellcraft +13(8), Listen +4(4), Spot +4(4),
*Feats:* Scribe Scroll, Greater Spell Focus (Illusion), Eschew Materials, Extend Spell(B)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Current XP: 10,000 XP*

*Languages spoken:* Common, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven, Orc

*Equipment:* Explorer's Outfit, Light Crossbow, 20 Bolts, 2 Daggers, Headband of Intelligence +2, Hand of the Mage, Cloak of Resistance +1, Heward's Handy Haversack, Spellbook, Scrollcase (Alarm, 2 Comprehend Languages, Reduce Person, Disguise Self), Belt pouch containing 7gp.

*Total weight carried is 24.64/38lb.*
*Current Load:* Light
[/sblock]

[sblock=SPELLS]
*Spells per Day: 5/6/4/3*
*Prohibitied Schools:* Enchantment & Necromancy

*Spells Memorized*
0th level
 - Acid Splash
 - Detect Magic x 2
 - Ghost Sound
 - Prestidigitation

1st level
 - Magic Missle x2
 - Color Spray x2
 - Mage Armor
 - Grease

2nd level
 - Invisiblity
 - Mirror Image
 - Flaming Sphere
 - Summon Monster II

3rd level
 - Displacement
 - Slow
 - Fireball

*Spells in Spellbook*
*0th level DC 15 (17 for Illusions)*
Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws. 
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage. 
Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or small object. 
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks. 
Dancing Lights: Creates torches or other lights. 
Flare: Dazzles one creature (-1 on attack rolls). 
Light: Object shines like a torch. 
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage. 
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds. 
Mage Hand: 5-pound telekinesis. 
Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object. 
Message: Whispered conversation at distance. 
Open/Close: Opens or closes small or light things. 
Arcane Mark: Inscribes a personal rune (visible or invisible). 
Prestidigitation: Performs minor tricks. 

_*1st level* DC 16 (18 for Illusions)_
Shield: Invisible disc gives +4 to AC, blocks magic missiles.
Grease: Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.
Mage Armor: Gives subject +4 armor bonus. 
Burning Hands: 1d4/level fire damage (max 5d4)
Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Color Spray: Knocks unconscious, blinds, and/or stuns weak creatures. 
Disguise Self: Changes your appearance.
Ventriloquism: Throws voice for 1 min./level.

_*2nd level* DC 17 (19 for Illusions)_
Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Flaming Sphere: Creates rolling ball of fire, 2d6 damage, lasts 1 round/level. 
Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
Mirror Image: Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8).

_*3rd level* DC 18 (20 for Illusions)_
Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
Fireball: 1d6 damage per level, 20-ft. radius.
Displacement: Attacks miss subject 50%.
Fly: Subject flies at speed of 60 ft. 
Slow: One subject/level takes only one action/round, -1 to AC, reflex saves, and attack rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 29, 2006)

We could do an all Human party

Me knife-throwing Human Rogue NG alignment. He was a street urchin who took to the road and has lived a gypsy life for the past few years. He is not above a bit of trickery or working outside the law but overall he has a good heart and is loyal to his friends

(the concept works in with Post Life Entity's prisoner on the run if we want to explore that further)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> We could do an all Human party
> 
> Me knife-throwing Human Rogue NG alignment. He was a street urchin who took to the road and has lived a gypsy life for the past few years. He is not above a bit of trickery or working outside the law but overall he has a good heart and is loyal to his friends
> 
> (the concept works in with Post Life Entity's prisoner on the run if we want to explore that further)





I'm not sure I'm feeling the all human thing.  I mean, if that's the way it works out, then great, but I don't think I want to place that restriction on character generation.

However, if you and Post Life want to get together on your backgroungs, feel free.

On to other things:

Start at 5th level
28 point buy
Standard PHB races
No evil characters
Use psionics if you must, but know that I'm not personally familiar with them.

I'll take submissions for a few days and then make my decision on 4-6 chatacters to continue on.  It is _not_ first come first serve.

Until then, keep the submissions coming!

IG


----------



## Paper_Bard (Sep 30, 2006)

*My Character Concept*

How About It....

Golgothal... the slayer.
Githyanki ranger who focuses on killing aberrations.
Like most of his race... except for one thing. He hates Undead... and therefore... hates his people's leader, the Lich Queen. And he's a good guy.
Living in the land of chaos is not always safe.... and Golgothal's mother found that out the hard way. Having been banished from her home because of her disagreement with the current political situation, the githyanki woman carried her only child with her when she left. She lasted a whole three minutes. A great rip in the fabric of reality engulfed her, annihilating her utterly, but sending her newborn babe hurtling through space and time.... to land in "insert chosen backdrop here". He landed, miraculously unharmed, in a Wood Elf glade. Being naturally curious, they took him in and raised him. Teaching him aboutthe fallible evil that had encompused his race, and the right way of good, the elves trained the young Githyanki in the fighting arts. He became a ranger of quite skill and agility... with a kind heart unlike most of his race. He has recently sent out on a quest of self discovery, trying to come to grips with the evilness of his race, and how others view him.

And that is it....
What you think?


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> How About It....
> 
> Golgothal... the slayer.
> Githyanki ranger who focuses on killing aberrations.
> ...





Sounds like an interesting concept, but I think I'd rather stick to the standard races from the PHB.  I edited the guidelines to reflect that as well.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 30, 2006)

Concept: A smooth-talking, quick-witted, charismatic preacher and man of the people.  He gets along with everyone and can defuse tensions with his quick turns of phrase.  His style and mannerisms are as smooth and stylish as his speech, and he's popular with rich and poor in his community, especially the ladyfolk.  It's hard to catch him in a moment of hesitation or in a situation where he's at a loss for words.

Race/class: human or half-elf cleric


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 30, 2006)

Martok is the by-product of an orc raid on the local druidic grove. His mother, Selenia, survived the attack, and continued her druidic duties. Most outsiders do not trust Martok because of his heritage. He has spent his years with the druids as a ranger. While the local elven community does not like his heritage either, they have come to respect him as a defender of nature. Selenia has told him that it is time for him to venture beyond the forrest for a time.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2006)

Post Life Entity said:
			
		

> *Concept*: escaped prisoner on the run from both the people that wrongfully imprisoned him and the actual authorities.
> Wrinkle: Lawful good alignment;
> 
> Human male ...older though not elderly. Not quite sure of class yet, likely a fighter or fighter/rogue.





I'd like to see more about this character.  How long has he been on the run?  For what crimes is he accused?  Is he out to clear his name, or does he just want to run as far away as he can?


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 30, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Concept: A smooth-talking, quick-witted, charismatic preacher and man of the people.  He gets along with everyone and can defuse tensions with his quick turns of phrase.  His style and mannerisms are as smooth and stylish as his speech, and he's popular with rich and poor in his community, especially the ladyfolk.  It's hard to catch him in a moment of hesitation or in a situation where he's at a loss for words.
> 
> Race/class: human or half-elf cleric




Sounds like a role-playing challenge.  I like it.  Which deity would you be following?


----------



## Post Life Entity (Sep 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'd like to see more about this character.  How long has he been on the run?  For what crimes is he accused?  Is he out to clear his name, or does he just want to run as far away as he can?



 I envision him as having been on the run for about 4 months after having spent 2 years in a prison.

Crimes? Murder and/or Treason are always good ones... but treason kind of implies that he was more important on a national level that I envisioned him.

Something like: he was once the trusted/childhood/best friend of a local landowner and is now accused of having brutally butchered and raped the wealthy landowner's daughter, his god-daughter. Evidence would have been found for some other, deeply personal to the landowner, betrayal as well.

Wanting the man who he'd once called 'brother' to suffer for what he'd done, he sent the pc (nameless as of yet) to a rather brutal hard-labor prison. 

By making distastful alliances with the criminals in there, he managed to slay a guard, whom he knew was corrupt (the pc will forever be trying to assauge a guilty conscience) and escaped in a outgoing shipment of materials.

The PC wants to:
1) Find out who set him up.
2) Find out what REALLY happened.
3) Prove his innocence to the one person left in the world who truely matters to him, the landownder.

Wrinkles:
1) Lawful Good alignment and a deep, abiding respect for the law... as a criminal.
2) Haunting dreams filled with blood, butchery, and laughter... sometimes it's his god-daughter, other times it's someone else; Always young women though.
3) Was tattooed upon incarceration (on chest, left breast)... is the tattoo magical? Can it be used to track him down? In any case, it's easily identifiable.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Sounds like a role-playing challenge.  I like it.  Which deity would you be following?




Depends on which deities are available.  If just the PHB deities, then Olidamarra.  If Forgotten Realms deities are permitted then perhaps Sune or Tymora.


----------



## m_s_ifland (Sep 30, 2006)

Guys, I'm brand new to this, so please help. Is this what yoy are looking for? I'm not really familiar the "28 point buy", please explain.

Name: Cloathe Ironhand
Age: 89
Alignment:NG
Gender: Male
Race: Dwarf
Class: Fighter

Fighting Style: One handed axe and dagger. Ambidextrous
Clothes: Green trousers and tunic, light leather underneath
Weapons: One handed axe sheathed on his back and 2 daggers strapped inside his tunic.
Other Equipment: Backpack, sleeping roll, water bottle,  rope, small iron grappling hook.

Hair: Long red hair, long red beard
Eyes: green
Hieght: 3 1/2 feet
Wieght: 130 lb

Personality: Crabby, grumpy, but honest and caring in general. Good to his word. Would die for a friend

Bio: Was raised in a cave, of course, with his parents who died on a hunting expedition when he was barley old enough to fend for himself. He just found them nearly shredded to pieces, he doesn't know who or what killed them. He's had a hard life but is generally a good character. He makes his living by doing odd jobs for people, such as helping them build things and helping them farm crops and animals, really whatever comes his way he'll give it a try, to earn a little money. He doesn't really have any close friends. A loner wandering what his purpose is.


----------



## IamTheTest (Sep 30, 2006)

Ive had a concept for an Elan that was raised as human.  Never understanding why he is different he seeks wisdom by joining a monastary.  As he progresses  into the mystical world he begins to understand that he is actually psionically capable.

cruchy bits: Elan Monk to progress into Psionic Fist.  High Str and Wis.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2006)

m_s_ifland said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm brand new to this, so please help. Is this what yoy are looking for? I'm not really familiar the "28 point buy", please explain.





As a mothod of generating ability scores other than by rolling dice.  A point buy system, as best I can tell, is generally the standard method used in pbp games, and tends to generate characters that are on equal playing fields.  So rather than having a party with characters on both ends of the spectrum due to poor/exceptional rolls, the point buy system evens them out a little.  If you have access to the DMG, the process is explained in better detail, but basically it states that any given ability score costs a certain number of points.  They are _not_ on a one-for-one basis.  I believe it is as follows (all scores start at 8)

```
A score of:                   will cost this many points:

   18...........................................16
   17...........................................13
   16...........................................10
   15............................................8
   14............................................6
   13............................................5
   12............................................4
   11............................................3
   10............................................2
   9.............................................1
   8.............................................0
```

Once you spend your 28 points, you're done.

That said, your concept seems good enough.  Keep in mind, however, that there is no Ambidexterity feat anymore, and you'll still be considered to have an "off hand" should you attempt to throw a dagger while you're still holding your axe.  Of course there are other feats to offset the penalty, but we won't get into that just yet.  At least that's how I'm reading it - if anyone knows better, feel free to correct me.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 1, 2006)

The only correction I'd make is that you wouldn't get a penalty to throw a dagger in your off hand, if you have the Two Weapon Fighting feat, if you're NOT USING the axe in your primary hand at the time.

This, however, is ultimately down to a DM call, I think. And honestly, how often will the situation crop up?


----------



## m_s_ifland (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds easy enough, and got it, no Ambidexterity. Ready to go, if you'll have me. Is there some type of online character sheet that I can use or print or save to my pc? You know one with all of the stats that we'll be using, i.e. str, dex, cha, etc. Would be most appreciated.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2006)

m_s_ifland said:
			
		

> Sounds easy enough, and got it, no Ambidexterity. Ready to go, if you'll have me. Is there some type of online character sheet that I can use or print or save to my pc? You know one with all of the stats that we'll be using, i.e. str, dex, cha, etc. Would be most appreciated.




[sblock="Try This"]

```
[B]Name:[/B] XXXX
[B]Class:[/B] XXXX
[B]Race:[/B] XXXX
[B]Size:[/B] XXXX
[B]Gender:[/B] XXXX
[B]Alignment:[/B] XXXX
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] X        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +X         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] XX'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +X        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] XX +X (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      X    +X          +X
[B]Ref:[/B]                       X    +X          +X
[B]Will:[/B]                      X    +X          +X

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] XXXX

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] XXXX

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX
[/sblock]

Or you can download it below.


----------



## m_s_ifland (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you, I'll get started right away with the points thing, filling it out.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2006)

m_s_ifland said:
			
		

> Thank you, I'll get started right away with the points thing, filling it out.




Keep in mind that recruiting for this game is open until Tuesday, and there are only 4-6 spot available, so everyone that submits a character may not get a spot.  I'll be selecting the characters that I think will fit in best with the adventure and with each other.

Without giving away what I have planned, however, I'll tell you this much.  Being a dwarf, your chances are good. 

IG


----------



## m_s_ifland (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool, I shall wait patiently.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2006)

Check the top post for a list of submissions that will be considered.  This doesn't mean you've got the spot, just that you'll be considered after Tuesday.

IG


----------



## Grimror (Oct 1, 2006)

*Kathos - Unconventional Monk*

I may be a little late, but I can't pass up on this one.

I'll throw my hat in as a streetwise half-orc monk named Kathos that received no training from any monestary or master, but simply learned to fight unarmed from his rough upbringing in the slums of Greyhawk. His skin is rough and leathery and greenish, and he sports a thin, long, braided goattee. He dresses rather unremarkably and is often mistaken for a simple commoner. He enjoys fine food and ale, as well as the occasional brawl at the local tavern.

One day, however, he picked the wrong fight with the wrong person. He suffered a humiliating defeat at the hands of a skilled monk claiming to be from distant lands. The man wore red and black robes and wore a medallion wrought of some kind of red tinted metal bearing the emblem of a salamander, which Kathos managed to pluck off the monk's neck unnoticed.

It wasn't until the next day that he realized the gravity of the situation. He soon discovered the red and black robed monks were scouring all the taverns in Greyhawk searching for him. He skipped town fast and has since taken up the life of an adventurer for hire - never in one place for too long and always looking for ways to better his skills as a fighter (and if he makes a little gold in the process, all the better).


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 2, 2006)

*Tanith Dathius, 5th level Wizard (Illusionist)*

Stat block updated. You didn't mention starting gold, so I went with what the DMG said for a 5th level character. I didn't spend more than 50% on one item.

The background, appearance, and other details of Tanith will be updated soon.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> I may be a little late, but I can't pass up on this one.
> 
> I'll throw my hat in as a streetwise half-orc monk named Kathos that received no training from any monestary or master, but simply learned to fight unarmed from his rough upbringing in the slums of Greyhawk. His skin is rough and leathery and greenish, and he sports a thin, long, braided goattee. He dresses rather unremarkably and is often mistaken for a simple commoner. He enjoys fine food and ale, as well as the occasional brawl at the local tavern.
> 
> ...




The only problem I have here is that your character is from Greyhawk, and I haven't identified a specific campaign world yet.  Although I suppose Greyhawk is as good a place as any, I'm not especially familiar with a lot of it.  I'll assume that the red-robed monks you're referring to are those of the Scarlet Brotherhood?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Stat block updated. You didn't mention starting gold, so I went with what the DMG said for a 5th level character. I didn't spend more than 50% on one item.
> 
> The background, appearance, and other details of Tanith will be updated soon.




I don't have access to a DMG at the moment, but from what I can see it all looks good so far.

IG


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 2, 2006)

IG: If you would prefer PHB races only I will happily come up with another idea.  Elan is in the SRD so I thought itd be okay.  Either way Im happy.  Just let me know.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> IG: If you would prefer PHB races only I will happily come up with another idea.  Elan is in the SRD so I thought itd be okay.  Either way Im happy.  Just let me know.




I think the Elan will work just fine.  It is in the SRD, and there is no level adjustment, which is the main reason I wanted PHB only races, so I think we'll be able to work with the rest.  Sounds like an interesting character, really.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi IG,

I'll throw my character in to the pot as well. I've not really sorted equipment yet, but the premise is there.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Scodi Karakus
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)                         [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)                         [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] [COLOR=Red]?/?[/COLOR] (5d6+15)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +2 (6p. +2 racial)               [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)                         [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1 (0p.)                          [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +1 (8p. + 1 level -2 racial)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     +1    +3          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                      +4    +1          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                     +4    -1          +3

[B]Weapon                   Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear                  +5    1d8+3       20/x2
Dagger (thrown, 10ft)      +4     1d4+2      19-20x2
Dagger (melee)             +5     1d4+2      19-20x2
C. Shortbow (ranged, 70ft) +4     1d6+2      20/x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarf, Undercommon

[B]Racial Abilities:[/B] 
Darkvision 60ft
+2 Fort saves vs poison
Stonecunning (+2 check to notice unusual stonework, can notice by passing within 10ft)
Stability (+4 to resist being tripped)
+2 on saves to resist spells and spell-like effects
+1 attack and damage against orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus against giants
+2 on Appraise and Craft checks relating to stone or metal

[B]Class Abilities:[/B]
Can cast bard spells while wearing light armour without spell failure
Bardic Knowledge 1d20+8
Bardic Music: Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage, Inspire Competence

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Intiative, Eschew Materials

[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      5    +2          +7
Concentration              8    +3          +11
Diplomacy                  8    +2   +6     +16
Gather Information         8    +2          +10
Intimidate                 0    +2   +2     +4
Knowledge (history)        5    +1          +6
Knowledge (local)          1    +1          +2
Knowledge (nobility)       5    +1          +6
Perform (drums)            8    +2   +2    +12
Sense Motive               8    -1          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
M/W Chain Shirt             
Longspear
2 Daggers
Sling 
Bullets
Backpack

[B]Total Weight:[/B]lb      [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 59
[B]Height:[/B] 3'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
```
[/sblock][sblock=Spells]Orisons (3): Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument
1st level (4): Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Grease
2nd level (2): Cure Moderate Wounds, Heroism, Silence

Caster level  5, Save DC: Spell level +2[/sblock][sblock=Appearance]Scodi is a well built dwarf with black hair laced with a hint grey. Trim and quite smart, he takes care over his appearance, endeavouring to make the best impressions that he can. His cheery smile is both friendly and welcoming. [/sblock][sblock=Background]Those who know him well know that Scodi's cheery facade is a front for a much troubled dwarf. A great battle, he had vowed that he would aid his countrymen, and march in to battle alongside them, his war drums playing a marching tune.

Of course, it was all good and well saying that you'll help, meaning to do well. When he saw the wall of orcs, Scodi's heart raced. He didn't want to die and he wasn't one to fight them. His drums lead the dwarves to the orcs and then there was chaos. In the ensuing battle, Scodi slipped away, found a mound of rocks and hid, praying to Moradin that he would not be found. 

The battle was a costly one, with many casualties with both orcs and dwarves alike. It preys on his mind to this day that he could have done more, he could have, and that the deaths of some of his allies remain on his hands. Now he travels, doing what he can to make amends for his sins. The fear still remains, and sets in every time he goes to battle, but he thinks perhaps that death is no more than he deserves.[/sblock]


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 2, 2006)

Ahh man... my DMG is in storage.  What's starting gold for 5th level characters? And 8th too, if you don't mind.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 2, 2006)

I just used Greyhawk because it's a big city and that's the whole premise of Kathos - a rough half-orc fist fighter from the streets. As for the reb and black robed guys, I just used that as a possible plot-hook and his reason for fleeing the city and becoming an adventurer. It isn't (neccessarily) the Scarlet Brotherhood.

If all that sounds ok, I'll get to the number crunching and whip up a character sheet.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

Post Life Entity said:
			
		

> Ahh man... my DMG is in storage.  What's starting gold for 5th level characters? And 8th too, if you don't mind.




9,000 gp and 27,000 gp, respectively.



			
				Grimror said:
			
		

> I just used Greyhawk because it's a big city and that's the whole premise of Kathos - a rough half-orc fist fighter from the streets. As for the reb and black robed guys, I just used that as a possible plot-hook and his reason for fleeing the city and becoming an adventurer. It isn't (neccessarily) the Scarlet Brotherhood.
> 
> If all that sounds ok, I'll get to the number crunching and whip up a character sheet.




Sounds good to me.  Any reason you're going with a monk instead of a fighter specializing in unarmed combat?  Seems like that'd fit your concept a little better.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, I wanted to try something outside the box this time, and only a monk can really serve as a competent unarmed combatant. Plus they get all kinds of nifty abilities.  

I'll have the sheet ready by tonight.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

You guys sure are making this tough for me, my first time around as a DM here.  I'm still keeping recruiting open until tomorrow, however, I'd like to ask *Post Life Entity* and *Mista Collins* to go ahead and post their completed character sheets in the rogue's gallery, please.

I think I'm going to take three more characters, for a total of five.  Your prompt acknowledgement would be appreciated so that I can pick an alternate if you aren't able to continue.

Thanks, and good luck!

IG


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 3, 2006)

[sblock=crunchy bits]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Xerxes the Newmade
[B]Class:[/B] Monk 5 (Cobra Strike)
[B]Race:[/B] Elan
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN 
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (4d8+13)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B]  9 -1 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc   Def  
Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]  18          10    +1    +0    +1    +0    +1    +4    +1

[B]Touch:[/B] 17              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2    +0    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0    +7 (+9 vs enchantment)

[B]Weapon               Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed(magic)        +5       1d8+2/1d8+2 20x2
Flurry(magic)         +4/+4    1d8+2       20x2
Quarterstaff          +5       1d6+2       20x2
Quarterstaff Flurry   +4/+4    1d6+2/1d6+2 20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Resistance, Resilience, Repletion, Flurry of Blows, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike (magic), Slow Fall 20', Purity of Body

[sblock=Racial]
* Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
* Naturally Psionic: Elans gain 2 bonus power points at 1st level.
* Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action.
* Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends.
* Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Wild Talent - As a psionic character, you gain a reserve of 2 power points and can take psionic feats, 

metapsionic feats, and psionic item creation feats.

Improved Unarmed Strike

Dodge

Mobility

Up The Walls -  While you are psionically focused, you can take part of one of your move actions to traverse a 

wall or other relatively smooth vertical surface if you begin and end your move on a horizontal surface. The 

height you can achieve on the wall is limited only by this movement restriction. If you do not end your move on 

a horizontal surface, you fall prone, taking falling damage as appropriate for your distance above the ground. 

Treat the wall as a normal floor for the purpose of measuring your movement. Passing from floor to wall or wall 

to floor costs no movement; you can change surfaces freely. Opponents on the ground can make attacks of 

opportunity as you move up the wall.

You can take other move actions in conjunction with moving along a wall. For instance, the Spring Attack feat 

allows you to make an attack from the wall against a foe standing on the ground who is within the area you 

threaten; however, if you are somehow prevented from completing your move, you fall. Likewise, you could tumble 

along the wall to avoid attacks of opportunity. [/sblock]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance (Dex)              4    +1          +5
Concentration (Con)        8    +1          +9
Escape Artist (Dex)        8    +1    +2    +9
Jump (Str)                 4    +2          +6
Move Silently (Dex)        8    +1          +9

[B]Equipment:               Cost    Weight[/B]
Quarterstaff                  0gp    4lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000gp    -lb
Bracers of Armor +1        1000gp    -lb
Ring of Deflection +1      2000gp    -lb
Hewards Handy Haversack    2000gp    5lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 9lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2000gp 00sp 00cp

                          [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58  116   175   350   875


[B]Power Points:[/B] 4

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Milky White
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=fluffy wisps]
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:*XXXX

*Future:* L6 Psionic Fist, M6 Spring Attack, L9 Greater Psifist...Enter Psionic Fist at L7[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 3, 2006)

*proposal*

Hi! 

I think this group needs an archer! here’s a proposal, that lets you see the idea I have.

Courage Bloodstone thought she had her life sorted out. Her training as a ranger had gone impressively. She was one of the one of the best trackers her master had trained, by virtue of her determination more than anything else. For Courage had focus, and people liked her, and that's why they were so sad the first time she died.

It was a goblin arrow and she hadn't seen it coming, but there it was in her chest, with her blood all around it, so there could be no doubt. And as she fell on the stone floor, she thought that was pretty much it.  

But people liked Courage, and when she found herself alive she realized that things would be expected of her now. She had been healed, by someone that her friends had found. They had wanted her to keep adventuring with her, but Courage decided she had been saved for a Purpose. So she left the group, gave herself a new surname, and began to train as a paladin. This was not an easy switch for Courage, but her mind was decided. She was older than the others, but that made her better, and she could still track while most of the humans with her couldn’t even see at night. And she was serving her god. 

For two years, Courage traveled as a paladin. She usually worked alone, and she tracked miscreants and lawbreakers and brought them to justice, regardless of their faith or their convictions. But the land has its own stern code, and Courage found that she was not able to fulfill what she felt were her obligations to her god as an instrument of his justice. Temptations are great, and as Courage faced temptation, she knew that her constancy would eventually compromise both herself and her god. And so she left the order honorably, and returned to her old ways living off the land. People like Courage, and she still serves her god, though now in a way that lets her serve the land as well, and lets her decide for herself where best she may serve.

Courage Bloodstone, Ranger 2/Paladin 3 (with a plan to take one more level of Ranger, and then continue as Horizon Walker).  Lawful Good.       

[Edit:  should have said:  Half-Elf is what I was thinking]

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 3, 2006)

I posted Tanith in Rogue's Gallery. I will add her background later tonight or tomorrow. But before I go oo much into it, any clue on the campaign setting yet? Depending on if it is Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms, Eberron, etc will effect her background. But I did put her stats and spells in the Rogue's Gallery.

I'd also like to see Post Entity's background. Maybe we can put something together on how we met. Maybe I notice you fleeing and had a sudden impulse to help you by making a distraction. I'm just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you want me to roll my character up? I was waiting to see what you said about allowing him in before doing that. Maybe I misunderstood you post?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Do you want me to roll my character up? I was waiting to see what you said about allowing him in before doing that. Maybe I misunderstood you post?




For now I just want your basic concepts.  I haven't chosen all the players yet, and I'd hate for you to go through all the time and trouble rolling up a character if you're not chosen (unless you're like me, and keep them all for future use).  So no, I don't need a character sheet from you unless/until your character is chosen for the adventure.  As of now, only two characters have been chosen, and those are the two who I asked to post character sheets in the Rogue's Gallery.

That being said, if you should already have him rolled up and ready to post, I'd be happy to take a look at it.  But if not, you can wait a bit.

Hope that clears it up a little.

IG


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 3, 2006)

Id appreciate any feedback offered.   Im pretty sure that youll be okay with the minimal amount of psionics used (I only have 4 power points and all of the different things I can do are racial).  Id like to know a bit about the campaign world so I can scrape together a decent backstory with a couple plot hooks and whatnot.  Eh, just let me know what you think.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> Id appreciate any feedback offered.   Im pretty sure that youll be okay with the minimal amount of psionics used (I only have 4 power points and all of the different things I can do are racial).  Id like to know a bit about the campaign world so I can scrape together a decent backstory with a couple plot hooks and whatnot.  Eh, just let me know what you think.




Everything adds up, as best I can tell.

As far as campaign setting goes: It's a generic adventure, so if I had to place it in a published world, it'd be Greyhawk.  As for _where_ in Greyhawk, I don't know.  If it becomes an issue, we'll figure something out.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 3, 2006)

I've decided to make a last minute change to my character submission. I'd like to play Lanek, a chaotic neutral half-orc barbarian raised by orcs and learned in the ways of spear fighting.


Lanek was born to a human mother in a small village somewhere on the frontier of the wilds that was attacked and plundered by orcs numerous times in the past. He was even stolen by orcs on a subsequent raid and raised as one of their own. Lanek was content with this life for many years, where he learned how to survive - and how to fight. He was especially skilled with the spear - the weapon of the god he pays homage to: Gruumsh.

Lanek earned a reputation for his fearsomeness in battle on the many raids conducted by his tribe. This led to jealousy among the other orcs, and fear among the leaders - fear that Lanek may one day challenge and overthrow them, a half-blood at that! In an act of betrayal, they attacked him and left him for dead in the wilderness.

Lanek survived the attack and used what the orcs had taught him. He managed to catch up with the tribe and watched from the darkness and waited. Knowing there was no way to exact his revenge on the whole tribe through killing them all - just as they planned to kill him - he decided to steal the tribe's prized relics: Heart Striker (a spear) and Soul Cage (a suit of mail). He now carries these relics with pride, and seeks to further his skills in combat (as well as his material possessions) as an adventurer.

Lanek stands six and a half feet tall with dark leathery green skin and pale grey eyes. His long and unkempt black hair dangles off his head in many matted locks, and his body is covered in large unsightly scars - which he sports with pride. If his skin isn't a dead giveaway, his sloping forehead and jutting jaw make his orcish heritage plain for all to see.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

The following have been selected for this game:

Post Life Entity - Male human fighter or fighter/rogue
Mista Collins - Tanith Dathius, Female human Illusionist
Eva of Sirrion - Male human or half-elf cleric of Olidammara
Grimror - Lanek, Male Half-orc barbarian
wmasters - Scodi Karakus, Male dwarf bard
Kobold Stew - Courage Bloodstone, Female half-elf ranger/paladin

I'll just have to scale up the adventure a little bit; I just couldn't say no to some of these characters.  I wish I could have taken everyone.  Hopefully, when I get good at this, I'll be able to run more than one at a time so that I can take everyone.

In the mean time, if you guys would post your character sheets in the rogue's gallery (the link is in the first post), I'll start getting this thing under way.  I'd like to be able to start by Monday at the latest, earlier if we can.  Help me out and look over each other's sheets to make sure we don't forget anything.

For reference: 

Remember that I'd like at about three posts a week.  I'll try to update at least every other day, excluding weekends, though there may be an occasional weekend update as well.  

If you're going to be out, let us know.  

I'm going to try to handle the rolling myself at Invisible Castle if nobody has any objections.

I'd like for each of you to pick a color to represent your spoken text.  If possible, this is also the same color that I will represent each of you on any maps that are posted, so make them as contrasting as possible.  NPC's will be grey.


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh well.  Let me know if you end up needing a player down the road.  Have a great game!


----------



## wmasters (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! I'll enjoy playing Scodi, I think I'll have some fun with him. Guess I need to buy him some gear then. For the colour, if there's no objection I'll use YellowGreen.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess you may need some more creations guidelines, eh?

starting gold is 9000.
No one magic item over 1/4 of that amount (2250).
Hit points: Max at first level, half HD on even levels, half +1 on odd levels.

I won't be tracking XP.  If the time comes to level up, I'll let you know.  Item creation is as normal with the exception of XP reduction.

Coins weigh 1 lb. per 10 coins.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

The first post of this thread has been edited for all the necessary information, including a more organized list of who's in.

Thanks again, I look foward to playing with you all.

IG


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 3, 2006)

> No one magic item over 1/4 of that amount (2250).

Doh, I'll edit in a bit. I'm at work at the moment.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 3, 2006)

I've made the assumption that it's ok to change my spell choices - dropped Comprehend Languages for Silent Image on reflection. I've done most of the equipment and bits for Scodi although it's not finished. Anyhow, if there's any problems changing the spells let me know and I'll revert to the Comprehend Languages instead.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 3, 2006)

I've posted a draft, but some questions:

1. may one item go to 2500gp? (+1 bow -- magic component is only 2000!) --I have to ask!   

2. any favored enemy suggestions/restrictions?

3. my sense is as a LG ex-paladin, she is no longer obliged to follow her code, but will lose paladinpowers if she ceases to be LG. If you have strong feelings otherwise, please let me know. I know she cannot advance as a paladin any more.

There may be more.
Other equipment to follow. 

As for color, lets have her speak in red


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 3, 2006)

No more than 2250 on an item? 

D'oh. I got to do some changing (I spent 4,000 on the headband). I'll have to change it later as I am at work.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 3, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Post Life Entity - Male human fighter or fighter/rogue
> Mista Collins - Tanith Dathius, Female human Illusionist
> Eva of Sirrion - Male human or half-elf cleric of Olidammara
> Grimror - Lanek, Male Half-orc barbarian
> ...



Bummer. Oh well. Good luck to all the players.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> I've made the assumption that it's ok to change my spell choices - dropped Comprehend Languages for Silent Image on reflection. I've done most of the equipment and bits for Scodi although it's not finished. Anyhow, if there's any problems changing the spells let me know and I'll revert to the Comprehend Languages instead.




As far as I'm concerned, character sheets are fair game until we actually start.  Just do as you did, and tell me about it when/if it happens.



			
				Post Life Entity said:
			
		

> > No one magic item over 1/4 of that amount (2250).
> 
> Doh, I'll edit in a bit. I'm at work at the moment.






			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> 1. may one item go to 2500gp? (+1 bow -- magic component is only 2000!) --I have to ask!






			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> No more than 2250 on an item?
> 
> D'oh. I got to do some changing (I spent 4,000 on the headband). I'll have to change it later as I am at work.




I'll raise the limit to 3000 gp.  That way everyone will be able to afford a magic weapon at least.  I didn't think about that.. sorry. 




			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> 2. any favored enemy suggestions/restrictions?
> 
> 3. my sense is as a LG ex-paladin, she is no longer obliged to follow her code, but will lose paladinpowers if she ceases to be LG. If you have strong feelings otherwise, please let me know. I know she cannot advance as a paladin any more.




I'm afraid you're on your own with the favored enemy.  The only restrictions are those in the PHB about not chosing your own race.

I agree with you about the paladin.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 3, 2006)

Post Life Entity:

A couple of questions about your character sheet...

[sblock=Concerning Feats]

It appears that you may have one too many.  You should have:

At 1st level you get:
   1   (human bonus feat)
   2   (1st character level)
   3   (1st level monk bonus feat)

At 2nd level you get:
   4   (1st level fighter bonus feat)

At 3rd level you get:
   5   (3rd character level)
   6   (2nd level fighter bonus feat)

At 4th level you get:
   -   (you gain nothing for advancing to a 4th level character)
   -   (you gain nothing for advancing to a 3rd level fighter)

At 5th level you get:
   7   (4th level fighter bonus feat)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Concerning Armor Class]

While wearing +1 splint mail your AC will be 17 (splint mail has a +6 AC bonus, with a +1 enhancement).  
Without armor your AC will be 11 (base 10, +1 wisdom modifier for being a monk, 0 dexterity modifier)

Monks must be unarmored and unencombered to receive the AC bonus from his wisdom score.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Concerning Magic items]

I think you mean _Oil of Shillelagh_ instead of potion.  With potions, _you_ are the target.  With oils, the target of the spell is whatever your applying it to.
[/sblock]

If I'm wrong about any of this stuff, don't hesitate to enlighten me.  Like I said, I'm no expert at this; I'm still learning too.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 4, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'll raise the limit to 3000 gp.  That way everyone will be able to afford a magic weapon at least.  I didn't think about that.. sorry.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I agree with you about the paladin.





Thanks!  I'll start working at it.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2006)

Still waiting on confirmation from Grimror and Eva of Sirrion for their characters.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 4, 2006)

Potion to Oil nomenclature -- FIXED!
Armor Class -- FIXED!

Hmm... my feats look good to me; I've reorganized them for clarity. If I've made a mistake, please point it out.

*Feats:* 
*Human*: Power Attack
*Levels*: *1:* Combat Expertise, *3:* Improved Disarm
*Monk*: *1:* Improved Unarmed Strike and Improved Grapple
*Fighter*: *1:* Improved Trip, *2:* Weapon Focus: Quarterstaff, *4:* Weapon Specialization: Quarterstaff


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2006)

Post Life Entity said:
			
		

> Potion to Oil nomenclature -- FIXED!
> Armor Class -- FIXED!
> 
> Hmm... my feats look good to me; I've reorganized them for clarity. If I've made a mistake, please point it out.
> ...




You're right about the feats - I was missing the point that Monks gained Improved Unarmed Strike for free.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 4, 2006)

No worries.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry about all the delay, Gothica. I'll have my character up and ready tonight for sure.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> Sorry about all the delay, Gothica. I'll have my character up and ready tonight for sure.





It's all good.  I'm a little worried since our party band-aid hasn't responded yet.  Hopefully we can get everyone squared away.  I'd like to get started by Monday, if not sooner.

IG


----------



## Grimror (Oct 5, 2006)

Almost entirely finished version of Lanek Tal'Kronir posted in the RG thread. I'll get the money part sorted out when I get access to a DMG.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> Almost entirely finished version of Lanek Tal'Kronir posted in the RG thread. I'll get the money part sorted out when I get access to a DMG.




Looking over it...

From the class abilities, I'll assume you went with barbarian, though it says he's a fighter.

If that's the case, you shorted yourself 2 hit points.  Should be 53 (12 at 1st, 6, 7, 6, 7, +15)

That's the only thing that jumps out at me.  Looks like a solid character.  I'll be looking forward to seeing him in play - especially to how he interracts with the paladin Courage Bloodstone.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2006)

To everyone:

We've got enough to start, though Eva of Sirrion has yet to ackowledge acceptance.  Being a cleric, I considered that to be a vital character for this party.  We are not completely without healing, however, and I may be willing to toss in a few things to help out along the way if you want to get started now (or within the next day or so).

That being said, I'd be more than happy to wait until Monday morning to see if we hav ea cleric yet.  I'll leave it to the majority vote.

IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2006)

Waiting until Monday would be good. I will be gone this weekend anyways.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 5, 2006)

No objections to waiting here.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 5, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> No objections to waiting here.



 Ditto that.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2006)

Great.  Monday it is.  Remember though, this is my first time doing this... but hopefully it'll go off without a hitch.

IG


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm still in!  I'll post my sheet asap.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 5, 2006)

Yay Eva!  A full team.

See you all Monday.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2006)

Kick ass (can I say that here?).  Hopefully we can keep everyone around long enough to make a good go at this.

I may post an intro this weekend if I get to it, but won't expect any one else to post until Monday.

See you all then!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2006)

Game on.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2006)

It is Monday and Tanith is checking in. I just have to update her sheet in regards to her equipment (I spent 4,000 on the headband). I'll have that done later tonight.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2006)

Got rid of the headband of Intellect +2 (4,000gp) and bought a Hat of Disguise instead (1,800gp). There isn't anything else she wants. This leaves her with 2,200 gp left over (which Tanith is going to be saving). They are in the form of platinum in her Heward's Handy Haversack. This is reflected on the character sheet.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Got rid of the headband of Intellect +2 (4,000gp) and bought a Hat of Disguise instead (1,800gp). There isn't anything else she wants. This leaves her with 2,200 gp left over (which Tanith is going to be saving). They are in the form of platinum in her Heward's Handy Haversack. This is reflected on the character sheet.




Works for me.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 11, 2006)

Due to recent time constraints, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. I'm very sorry, and I hope my departure will have minimal impact on your game. Sorry again!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> Due to recent time constraints, I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. I'm very sorry, and I hope my departure will have minimal impact on your game. Sorry again!





It's all good - we still have enough players, assuming everyone else is still in.

Is everyone else still ok?  Seems a little slow.  I don't know, maybe it's just me.  I get a little impatient sometimes. 

IG


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2006)

Mista Collins and Post Life Entity, I'm just checking in to make sure everything is ok.  Haven't heard from you since your original posts.  Please let me know if there are any problems.

Thanks,

IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2006)

no problems, I've been short on online time the past few days (new job training) but I get a chance to read what is going on. I'm still here.

back to work I go.


----------



## Post Life Entity (Oct 14, 2006)

I should be okay now... combination of starting a home business, daily lightning storms, and a new baby in the family (sister-in-laws) has made net-time kind of hard this week. Should be better next week.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2006)

Good - glad you guys are still on-board.  I'd hate to lose two players before we ever really got started.

Just fromthe small amount of roleplaying we've had, and from the character backgrounds, I've already gotten a few ideas to continue with after this wraps up, assuming everything goes ok and we can all stick around for a while.

IG


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2006)

Good to see you're all still around.  Well, most of you anyway.  I was starting to get a little concerned.  I'll tell you: I have no life, a stable internet connection, and a somewhat obsessive nature--meaning that I'm not going anywhere, so as long as there are players, you're not going to have to worry about this game coming to a stop because of a DM dropout like a lot of the others around here.

On that note - 

Post Life Entity: I'll assume that if you haven't posted by the end of tomorrow (Monday), that you'll have dropped out for whatever reasons.  You've only posted twice thus far, so it's quite obvious that you've got other things going on.  That understood, we'd still love to have you, but will need a little more participation if you plan on staying.

I hope that doesn't seem to harsh - last thing I want to do is sound like a jerk, but I did say in thebeginning that around three posts a week were desired.

IG


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2006)

Calling Mista Collins... Haven't heard from you in a bit.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2006)

I am here. I've been hear all along. As far as I knew I was breaking camp and haven't seen anything to say I have heard noise or anything of the sort, so I have been quietly breaking camp.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am here. I've been hear all along. As far as I knew I was breaking camp and haven't seen anything to say I have heard noise or anything of the sort, so I have been quietly breaking camp.




Ah well, we can fix that.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a preference of carrying on with the four of you or recruiting one or two more to take the place of those that have left us?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 4, 2006)

No preference.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 5, 2006)

No preference.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to leave you in this role-playing exchange over the weekend and see if we can find a couple of alternates before we move on.  Probably won't have a lot of applicants through the weekend, but we'll see what we see.  Feel free to offer your input on any submitted character from here on out--it's your game too.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 10, 2006)

You're the boss, boss.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2006)

Saw the other recruitment post. Thought I'd have a go at filling one of the slots. Concept follows:

Shaimon Hu'u (barbarian/druid)

Shaimon never meant to cause trouble. It was just that 1) he was observant and curious, and 2) he wasn't especially tactful. So he pointed out smells no one else mentioned, picked up on conversations not meant for his ears, and--while quite skillful as a warrior--had a frustrating tendency, caught up in the heat of battle, not to lose to his betters when it came time for cermonial sparring. 

It was convenient then (perhaps too convenient?) when the village elders singled Shaimon out to undertake a vision quest. A very long, very solitary vision quest, with a seemingly impossible goal: touch the corners of the world. 

Still, the young man always did like a challenge, and so he set off into the woods, learning its lore and sleeping under the stars and, eventually, hearing a song few others heard. The natural world around him began showing him patterns that worked miracles, and gave him the lupine companion he's come to know as Dyspeer. 

And while he wonders sometimes how and when he'll manage to touch the corners of the world, he doesn't tend to dwell on it. Not when there's so very much to learn out in the world. If only he could figure out that tact thing....


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Shaimon Hu'u (barbarian/druid)




Sounds cool.  Put up some stats and you're set.  Catch up on the IC thread if you haven't done so already.  Shaimon will already be in the tavern there in the Iron Hills when the others show up.  You can make your intro from there.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Sounds cool.  Put up some stats and you're set.  Catch up on the IC thread if you haven't done so already.  Shaimon will already be in the tavern there in the Iron Hills when the others show up.  You can make your intro from there.




Put a sheet in the RG thread. Let me know if you see any problems and I'll update it.

thanks,

jason


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Put a sheet in the RG thread. Let me know if you see any problems and I'll update it.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jason





Looks like everything checks out, as far as I can tell, except that you didn't add the rage ability to the list of barbarian abilities.  Not especially a big deal though, he _is_ a barbarian afterall.  Go ahead and post in the IC thread and get him into the game.  We'll be moving on shortly.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Looks like everything checks out, as far as I can tell, except that you didn't add the rage ability to the list of barbarian abilities.




*smacks head*. I cut and pasted that block off my barbarian / monk, who couldn't rage 'cause he changed aligments to take the monk levels. Sorry 'bout that. The sheet should be fixed, and I had a go at introduction IC.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> *smacks head*. I cut and pasted that block off my barbarian / monk, who couldn't rage 'cause he changed aligments to take the monk levels. Sorry 'bout that. The sheet should be fixed, and I had a go at introduction IC.




Great..  I believe we're about ready to get moving again.

Speaking of moving, has anyone heard from Wmasters?  Seems it's been a while since he's been around.

Don't know if you all saw the post or not, but Eva will be out for a bit too, it seems.  Back sometime this week apparently, so it shouldn't be too bad.  I think we can carry on for now.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm back, as you probably noticed.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> I'm back, as you probably noticed.




Indeed.  Hope you managed to get everything worked out.

IG


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica separates from the group, and --slowly, carefully -- starts walking around in a large circle, to get into a flanking position. She is not making any threatening gestures, but wants to be ready if something goes awry. Her nocked bow is in her hand but pointing towards the ground. Her other hand reasches for the silver symbol she wears around her neck. Invoking her god, she prays to determine whether or not these creatures are evil.
> 
> Danica smiles._ Another type of ant creature._





Danica?  Did Courage develop split personalities or something?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 1, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Danica?  Did Courage develop split personalities or something?






D'oh!  Sorry, bigtime thinko.  Won't happen again.  (well, it will, but I'll be sorry then too.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 2, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=Tanith]We'll wait to see what Shaimon and Jonas do before we decide for sure.  Nice roll though, that's a helluva fireball. [/sblock]




I just wanted to get the post up there so that I didn't slow things down. I might not be able to post the next few days.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get the post up there so that I didn't slow things down. I might not be able to post the next few days.




Thank you for that.  Seems like we're moving along a little quicker than usual now.  

Seems as if wmasters seems to have dropped out for good though.  I won't bother going through the trouble of gracefully getting rid of his character as I did (or tried to do) before, however.


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get the post up there so that I didn't slow things down. I might not be able to post the next few days.




Sorry about hamstringing the fireball. It seemed in character for Shai to charge, though, and since he's still new to the group, I figured he doesn't know their tactics enough to realize Tanith would lay in with an area spell first. 

Of course, you can always throw in the fireball anyway. That'll teach Shai a thing or two about running blindly in. 

jason


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2006)

It is ok. I can always save the fireball for a later time.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Rules question, since I'm new to wolves: does that "free trip" mean he foregoes the touch attack and is just rolling the opposed Strength check, or does he have to still roll the touch attack, then do the opposed Strengths?




Your wolf attacks as normal. It isn't a touch attack. If he hits (against target's normal AC), he does damage and then there is an opposed roll to see if the wolf trips his target (Dyspeer's STR vs the target's STR or DEX). If he misses, nothing happens at all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 15, 2006)

Things have slowed up -- have we lost Mista Collins and Eva of Sirrion?

It's been more than a week.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Things have slowed up -- have we lost Mista Collins and Eva of Sirrion?
> 
> It's been more than a week.




I was wondering the same thing.  I thought maybe they were just lurking while you were taking care of the dwarf-thing and would say something now that an RP moment has presented itself.  Apparently I was wrong.

I'll leave it to you guys - what do you want to do: Move on, recruit, or abandon all hope and find another game?


IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 15, 2006)

don't worry, I am here. I was taken away from a computer for a few days as I had to make an out of town business trip. I have returned. my posting next week might be slightly limited also as I have to travel again. But I might be able to post 1-2 during the week next week.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> don't worry, I am here. I was taken away from a computer for a few days as I had to make an out of town business trip. I have returned. my posting next week might be slightly limited also as I have to travel again. But I might be able to post 1-2 during the week next week.





Such is life for those with real jobs, eh?   Glad you're back.


IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 16, 2006)

Well it doesn't feel like a real job right now. They have me traveling to a bunch of different factories for product/process knowledge training. I've been getting paid to watch other people do their jobs.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Well it doesn't feel like a real job right now. They have me traveling to a bunch of different factories for product/process knowledge training. I've been getting paid to watch other people do their jobs.




Heh.. sounds like my kind of work.  Of course, being a supervisor where I am, I suppose it already is.  Sort of.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2007)

Just posted the recruitment for another cleric.  We'll see how that goes and then decide what to do from there.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2007)

whatever works for the group and the story. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> whatever works for the group and the story. I'm enjoying it so far.




Glad you're enjoying it thusfar.  Like I said, this is my first DM attempt here on ENWorld, so I'm still getting the hang of things.

I think I've finally found a style I'm comfortable with, as far as posting combat goes, blantantly pilfered from Endur.

Any other suggestions?

IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 17, 2007)

Danica?... I think you may have done it again


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Danica?... I think you may have done it again




Ha!  I'm beginning to wonder if I should roll percentages on whether Courage has a split personality.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Just a quick question..

We're finally reaching the meat of this adventure, and while it will still be some time before it is completed, it is time to start thinking about what we're going to do afterwards.  Do you guys want to continue going with these characters, or would you rather shelve them and open a new spot on your gaming table?

I ask this because I plan on running another adventure of some sort when this one has concluded, and it is time to start preparing something.  I'd like to know if I need to prepare something for this group at their current level, or another group all together.

Let me know, please.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 20, 2007)

It all depends on how things go with this group. I'm still trying to get a feel for the character. But if we get through this, I'd kind of suggest keeping them. But, I'm open to anything.


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Just a quick question..
> 
> We're finally reaching the meat of this adventure, and while it will still be some time before it is completed, it is time to start thinking about what we're going to do afterwards.  Do you guys want to continue going with these characters, or would you rather shelve them and open a new spot on your gaming table?
> 
> ...




I'm enjoying playing Shai, myself. Assuming we can keep enough folk around to finish this adventure, I'd probably be game for continuing with him.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool - I start working on something to continue from where we're at (or will be) then.  Thanks.


IG


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm starting to think that maybe it's time to pick a different color die (for those superstitious dice people among us).  I can't believe we went a whole round and _everyone_ missed.


-IG


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2007)

*Paging DrZombie*

DrZ, a moment of your time, when you can spare it:

Blast from the past!



============

Thanks for the help, IG!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

I too am happy with Courage. I will say, though, that my post rate might have to drop (perhaps completely) for the second half of February. I'm sorry about that.

KS,


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll be gone for the weekend. If need be, NPC Tanith.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Jonas mutters under his breath 'Told you this was a bad idea'




Bad ideas are what great adventures are made from.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

So I'm working on something for us to do after this little adventure is done.  I've got an idea in mind; something of my own creation.  I'd like to know if there was anything that you all would like to see before I finalize anything though.  I am going to try to put something in it for everyone--something tailored for your characters to make good use out of primary class abilities and such.

So if you have any suggestions on things you'd like to see incorporated, let me know.  I can't promise anything, but I'll sure give it a shot.

btw, I'm planning on recruiting more players at that time as well, up to a total of around 6 to 8, if nobody has any objections.


-IG


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 7, 2007)

Not an objection, just a comment. I was in a group of 8 once. It could make the posting slow if we wait around for everyone's actions if combat ensues.6 seems to be a good amount.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Not an objection, just a comment. I was in a group of 8 once. It could make the posting slow if we wait around for everyone's actions if combat ensues.6 seems to be a good amount.




Six is good, too.  Although with a party that big, I probably won't wait around for everyone to post.  At least not for long, anyway.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2007)

Say IG, how about I just mess around with the stats and skills of jonas, and just keep the name? That way we don't have to introduce a new character.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Say IG, how about I just mess around with the stats and skills of jonas, and just keep the name? That way we don't have to introduce a new character.





Works for me.  As far as skills and feats and things go, he hasn't really done anything too defining that would merit a significant change in the story, so I think you could probably re-work him more to your liking without a problem.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Tanith until I return.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 1, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am going to be gone until March 8th. I might be able to find some downtime during my training for this new job, but it is very unlikely. Feel free to NPC Tanith until I return.





Heh..  My evil plan is coming together.  Now, if I can get rid of Dr.Z and jkason for a bit I'll have the entire game to myself.  Oh, the havoc we may wreak then.  [insert maniacal laughter here]

In any case, we'll try to keep her alive until your return.  Assuming anyone ever opens that door.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2007)

As a side note, happy easter to everyone.  I should be around until Sunday evening, so posting won't slow too much on my part, as long as I get all the honey-do's done, but I expect most everyone else will have plans for the weekend, so I won't be hounding for updates or anything.

Mainly, I just wanted to say happy easter.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 7, 2007)

Same to you. I might not be able to post much next week because I just moved into a new apartment and the cable guy doesn't come until later to do the install. But then again, if things do continue the way they are, my neighbor has so kindly allowed me to borrow his wireless connection.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Same to you. I might not be able to post much next week because I just moved into a new apartment and the cable guy doesn't come until later to do the install. But then again, if things do continue the way they are, my neighbor has so kindly allowed me to borrow his wireless connection.




Heh.. I guess the real question is: does he _know_ he's letting you borrow it.  

Either way, we'll take care of Tanith while you're  gone, one way or another.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone heard from jkason lately?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 10, 2007)

nope.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 18, 2007)

Tough little formian, ain't he?


----------



## industrygothica (May 10, 2007)

The IC thread for part two is open for the new guys to get acclimated to the game, if you want to keep up.  Hopefully everything will work out right so I can merge the two fairly seamlessly.  Hopefully.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 5, 2007)

I will be leaving for New Orleans early tomorrow morning.  I _should_ have internet access when I get there, but there is no guarantee.  Even if I do, my posting will likely be a bit slow.  If not, I'll be back in a week.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 5, 2007)

good luck, have fun, and we look forward to you coming back.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 6, 2007)

On the holidays thing, I'm leaving for southern france with the wife and the kiddies for two weeks of well-earned doing nothing. Feel free to ghost my character.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 7, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> On the holidays thing, I'm leaving for southern france with the wife and the kiddies for two weeks of well-earned doing nothing. Feel free to ghost my character.




That's not a problem.  Turns out that I will have internet access here, so I can still post, although it probably won't be but about every other day or so at the most.  It is New Orleans, after all.. can't sit around on a computer all day. 

We'll keep Jonas alive for you until you get back.  Mostly it'll be just wrapping up the adventure and then merging you with the other party back in Irongate.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 19, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> I'm horrible at strategy, so this may be a mistake, but Shai's swapping out his Bull's Strength for Summon Nature's Ally II, taking the option to summon 1d3 1st level critters (in this case, wolves). If he can see well enough to put them near creatures, he'll try to surround the largest formian with them.




This is actually a smart move since it will add more targets for the enemy to attack, it will also give a chance for flanking for those who step up into melee. The only down fall is if the DM is a RBDM and rolls a 1 on the 1d3   .


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 20, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> This is actually a smart move since it will add more targets for the enemy to attack, it will also give a chance for flanking for those who step up into melee. The only down fall is if the DM is a RBDM and rolls a 1 on the 1d3   .





To be honest, I didn't even roll.  There's just going to be three of them there.  I figured you're out numbered enough already, you could use a little good luck on your side.


----------

